# Spilled beer on Macbook pro. It does not boot .



## mixyMaster (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi all,

I had a tragedy with my Mac 5 days ago and I need HELP!!!

I was working away in a terrace and I spilled a glass of beer onto the Mac.
I was very slow and I did not turn it on straight away. The next time I tried to to boot it up nothing was happening...

3 day later, the power adapter light lit when connecting mac to power adapter. However, it does not boot and it beeps constantly without stop (it does not stop after 3,4 or 5 beeps). It keeps beeping forever..

I have tried the following tricks i found online:
- Press and hold the Command-Option-P-R keys. 
- Press and hold the Shift key
- Press and hold the Command key and the S keys
- Press and hold the left side Shift-Control-Option keys and the power button at the same time.
- Removing and reinstalling RAM
- Removing and reinstalling battery


I am running out of ideas... any idea?

Thanks


----------



## mixyMaster (Jul 14, 2013)

I meant " I did not turn it OFF straight away"

thanks


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

It's possible that the RAM is fried, but buying new RAM just to find that your mobo has had it as well would be a gamble.

Are there any signs of shorting/burning on the mobo or swollen caps and is there any sign of moisture in the RAM slots ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would suggest you take it to a apple certified repair centre as getting into them can be a challenge http://www.powerbookmedic.com/Manuals/15-inch-macbook-pro-manual.pdf
it will need cleaned of all residue and it may not be fixable depending on what got damaged


----------



## mixyMaster (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your helpful replies

I could not find any evidence of shortcircuits on the mobo or any sign of moisture in the RAM slots or in the RAM itself ?
Everything "looks" ok

I am starting to think that the problem is on the CPU, which is on the other side of the Mobo, and I have not accessed to it yet... so i don't know the damage there...

what confuses me is that the beep sequences don´t match any of the known sequences. Power On Self-Test Beep Definition - Part 2

In my case, it just keeps beeping all the time

Thanks


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, I'd already checked the codes for your model but came across a notation in one link, that a continuous beep could be a general RAM error, but when fluid meets electricity anything can pop and unless you are competent in component diagnostic repair, then I think joeten's suggestion would be the way.

If it's still under warranty, you could remove any signs of moisture before you put it in and just plead ignorance - but I didn't say that :smile:


----------



## mixyMaster (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Tomken15

Good to know that a continuous beep could be a general RAM error. Something that buffles me is that the constant beeping starts right after i connect the mac to the power adapter (you don´t even need to turn mac on)

ha ha ha I will try to play the ignorant. The problem is that new macs have Liquid sensors, but i will definetely give it a go 

cheers


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, it won't be RAM then - sounds more like something has popped on the motherboard.

If you try and make sure there's no sign of moisture in it - hairdryer ? before you take it back then they may just diagnose it as a motherboard failure, as I doubt if they have time to go down to component level.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would not consider the beeps to be diagnostic indicator codes. There is likely damage causing the beeps, not internal processes. I would stop connecting it to power and remove the battery, and not connect it to power until you have completely disassembled the device and ensured it is clean and dry. By clean I do not just mean lack of liquid, but also any residue left behind by the liquid that you may or MAY NOT be able to see.

Brace yourself now that it is dead, as well as not covered by warranty. 

Also I would not plead ignorance. Tell the genius exactly what happened. Here's why:

1. It is shameful to do otherwise.
2. They will know. Trust me they will know.
3. If you are honest, they are more likely to actually help you.
4. They will know. Trust me they will know.
5. Sometimes they have pity on you and will fix anyway, or at least deeply discounted. If you lie to them and they catch you(which they will)... their attitude is gonna be "Do not help this guy".
6. They will know. Trust me they will know.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What ^ he said my son works for them and he is forever telling me of people trying to get one over on the genius bar folks they look very hard at things.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Well if he's going to be that honest then there's no point in going to the trouble of cleaning it up - just don't have any power source connected to it.

I suppose you could tell them the cat knocked something over ?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sure the guts are all covered in an invisible film and it's shorting tons of stuff out. Best is like said above, take it in and tell the _whole_ truth. But I'm oretty sure you're going to need a new Mac.


----------

